# fish fry at the oval office 6-25-09



## reelhappy

we are have a fish fry on june 25 at the oval office. who's want's some fish? chime in and bring something if you like too. i have all the fish and left over hush puppies from last time, so add to that lets see what we get. it will be at 6 pm. weather permitting. so talk to me !

fry on!!!!!!!!!!

scot


----------



## konz

You know I'm in and am good for some bananna pudding!


----------



## [email protected]

sounds good to me.........i'll be on the look out in the mean time for some of the good corn fritters we had from the time before.


----------



## fishergirl

Can anyone attend or is it just for members of a fishing association? If so where's the Oval Office?


----------



## Downtime2

Anyone......or I ain't invited..... I got some fish I can donate. Wahoo and dolphin....


----------



## reelhappy

everyone is invited! we even feed the people in the bar sometimes. come on out it's always a good time with great people.


----------



## reelhappy

> *Downtime2 (6/9/2009)*Anyone......or I ain't invited..... I got some fish I can donate. Wahoo and dolphin....


all right as long as you are bring fish we will let you come. j/k we are glad that you can make it. the owners (deb and al ) missed the last one but will be here for this one. great people and we thank them for letting us use the place for our fish fry. 

scot

ps. you need to take me out after some wahoo! my favorite eating fish!


----------



## Downtime2

Need to ease up on the salt in the batter some this time.....please.....


----------



## reelhappy

not a problem. that was some gourmey fish fry stuff from la. wanted ya'll to try it out the duke gets it for me. i think it;s good. this time we will use plan old corn meal!


----------



## Downtime2

The flavor was good, just a little salty. Cut it with some Zatarains and try that. Ought to even out nicely....


----------



## amberj

Reelhappy Pm sent


----------



## recess

Where is the OVAL OFFICE ? We have enough notice on the time now.And would like to come and meet a few of you. Also if you would like we can bring some barrelfish for those of youwho have never tasted one. Gene


----------



## Downtime2

East side of Escambia Bay off I-10. First exit (Avalon). Turn north. Maybe a half mile on the left across from McDonalds. Easy to find.........


----------



## reelhappy

> *recess (6/9/2009)*Where is the OVAL OFFICE ? We have enough notice on the time now.And would like to come and meet a few of you. Also if you would like we can bring some barrelfish for those of youwho have never tasted one. Gene


that would be awesome to met you guy's . and ya i have never had a barrelfish.i got some throats put aside for this to. gonna be mmm mmm good. 

scot


----------



## konz

Always a good time at the Oval! Looking forward to a good turn out! Good food, goat stories, ice cold beer, and great folks.........don't get no better than that!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Downtime2 (6/9/2009)*The flavor was good, just a little salty. Cut it with some Zatarains and try that. Ought to even out nicely....


the duke has to watch his salt. so the stuff he gets is special made with only half of the salt of a normal batch. it's his son inlaw's bussiness. it dose have a good tatse to it. i didn't think it had to much. but the normal stuff must be real strong.


----------



## Splittine

What else is needed? Sides?


----------



## reelhappy

slaw or beans or anything that you would like to eat with your fryed fish!


----------



## mud shovel

you can count me in scot just let me know what i can bring 

sides or what ever 

rich


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I will try to make it and ...of course ...bring a side. Hey I like salt.


----------



## reelhappy

> *FishnLane (6/9/2009)*Mitch and I will try to make it and ...of course ...bring a side. Hey I like salt.


i do too! but we can add all we want to it. so will make it with out! and just add to each is own taste. that way everybody is reelhappy. and as far as side everybody just start chiming in on what you are bringing. so everybody else will know what to bring. 

we need everything

plates 

forks

papper towels

cole slaw

tarter sauce

pickles ( oceanman ) hint hint

and so on

just pick something and say hey i will bring that and we will start a list 

thank you

scot


----------



## Bamagirl325

Andy and I will be there.. We will bring the plates & forks.


----------



## BananaTom

<H5 style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px">Oval Office Pub & Grub </H5><H5 style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px">(850) 994-2432
2790 Avalon Blvd








Milton, FL 32583</H5></DIV><DIV class=roundedcornr_content_357231 id=ctl00_C_GMapDiv><DIV id=ctl00_C_GMap1 style="WIDTH: 340px; HEIGHT: 320px" name="ctl00$C$GMap1"><DIV id=subgurim_GMap1 style="WIDTH: 340px; POSITION: relative; HEIGHT: 320px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e5e3df"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 100%; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 100%"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: url(http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/openhand_8_8.cur), default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="DISPLAY: none; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 100; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 101; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 102; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV class=gmnoprint style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; Z-INDEX: -97720608; FILTER: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(sizingMethod=scale,src='http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/shadow50.png'); LEFT: 161px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 37px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 126px; HEIGHT: 34px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" unselectable="on" galleryImg="no" preCached="undefined" __ticket__="1" isPending="false" __src__="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/shadow50.png" src="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/shadow50.png" DA="true" scaleMe="true"></DIV>







</DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 103; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 104; LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV class=gmnoprint style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; Z-INDEX: -97720608; FILTER: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(sizingMethod=scale,src='http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/marker.png'); LEFT: 161px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 20px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 126px; HEIGHT: 34px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" unselectable="on" galleryImg="no" preCached="undefined" __ticket__="1" isPending="false" __src__="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/marker.png" src="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/marker.png" scaleMe="true"></DIV>







</DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 105; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 106; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV class=gmnoprint id=mtgt_marker_subgurim_1201564_ title="Oval Office Pub & Grub" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; Z-INDEX: -97720608; FILTER: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(sizingMethod=scale,src='http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/markerTransparent.png'); LEFT: 161px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 20px; CURSOR: pointer; PADDING-TOP: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 126px; HEIGHT: 34px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" unselectable="on" galleryImg="no" preCached="undefined" __ticket__="1" isPending="false" __src__="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/markerTransparent.png" src="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/markerTransparent.png" scaleMe="true" IL="true"></DIV></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 107; LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=gmnoprint id=logocontrol style="LEFT: 2px; BOTTOM: 2px; POSITION: absolute" unselectable="on"><DIV style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FILTER: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(sizingMethod=crop,src='http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/poweredby.png'); BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 62px; CURSOR: pointer; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 30px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" unselectable="on" galleryImg="no" preCached="undefined" __ticket__="1" isPending="false" __src__="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/poweredby.png" src="http://maps.gstatic.com/intl/en_us/mapfiles/poweredby.png" scaleMe="undefined"></DIV></DIV><DIV id=copyright dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; RIGHT: 3px; COLOR: black; BOTTOM: 2px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial,sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; POSITION: absolute; TEXT-ALIGN: right" unselectable="on">Map data ©2009 Tele Atlas - Terms of Use</DIV><DIV class=gmnoprint id=smc style="LEFT: 7px; WIDTH: 37px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 7px; HEIGHT: 94px" unselectable="on"></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## reelhappy

hey i got capt. rog to give me his aj dip receipe. for those of you who where at our fish fry at the club house last week or last night meeting you know how good this is. for those of you who missed that , you will be in for a treat cause i am going to make up a batch of this highly addictive stuff. just ask she yak fisher! she was calling this stuff crack, cause when you try it you are hooked and can stop eating it! it's awesome with cold beer!!!!! 

scot


----------



## amberj

I might be able to whip up some of my cheddar, jalopeno, bacon and corn hushpuppies for you guys since I am helping fry fish. This will be my first forum event I have been able to make it too, and I am really excited to finally put some faces to some names on here. I will make up a bunch of my hushpuppie mix and fry it up when I am down there.


----------



## Ocean Man

Sounds great, I will bring some pickles for sure.


----------



## MulatMayor

I will be doing the cooking. Sounds like we are going to have a good turn out. Wade, rest assured I will watch the salt. I was thinking maybe we can grill some fish??


----------



## konz

I wouldn't mind bringing my gas grill if somebody with a truck could pick it up. I don't think it would fit in the back of the durango.


----------



## surfstryker

:doh I gotta work at the worst times.:banghead


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *reelhappy (6/10/2009)*hey i got capt. rog to give me his aj dip receipe. for those of you who where at our fish fry at the club house last week or last night meeting you know how good this is. for those of you who missed that , you will be in for a treat cause i am going to make up a batch of this highly addictive stuff. just ask she yak fisher! she was calling this stuff crack, cause when you try it you are hooked and can stop eating it! it's awesome with cold beer!!!!!
> 
> scot


YEP... that is what I called it...AJ CRACK dip... That is the name of it... laffs... Dangggg... it's so good.. you almost bite your finger tips off. :doh :bowdown :clap :letsdrink

I'll bring W/D Baked Beans..... & maybe something else...


----------



## Bamagirl325

Ray, just let me know where in Milton you live and I can pic the grillup for you.. Becki


----------



## konz

awesome, lets see if the guys need me to bring it and if so I'll PM you my address. I live right off berryhill rd.


----------



## MulatMayor

Ray,

I think it is a good idea for wahoo and whatever.


----------



## reelhappy

i have never had whatevery. sounds like i don't want to know ,but i think i could bring some tuna to put on that grill!

scot


----------



## Mikvi

Finally moving to pensacola on Monday 15th. You bet I'll be there:letsparty


----------



## FishnLane

Did someone say <U>TUNA?????</U>


----------



## nonameangler+1

Scot, So if I'm getting this right, your talking about Thursday 25 June. 

What time?

This will be my first function in a very long time and will be great to meet everyone. 
Put us down for tarter sauce (Grandaddy's recipe) and I'll figure out something else to add


----------



## reelhappy

the people doing the cooking will get there at 5:30 or so everyone else 6:00 pm 

glad to have ya! 

scot


----------



## konz

I'll be there at 530 if possible to help set up.


----------



## amberj

I will be there by 5:30 with the top popped and ready to go!!!! This will be my first forum event ever and I am really excited about putting a lot of faces with names and just plain out meeting everyone.


----------



## Onthego

I'll be in the area from 22-26 Jun and would like to meet some of you salt water guys. Only problem is Wife and I'll have a 14 and 9 yr old with us. Can they come or is this adults only? If I'm able to find a ride and catch fish I can bring em. I'm a bass tournament fisherman kinda guy but love salt water fishin whenever I can go. While in the Marine Corps that's all I did when stationed on the coast but. Since retiring in 1989 it's been freshwater only except the few times I get to make it to the coast.


----------



## reelhappy

the youngings are welcome. will be glad to feed ya'll. and you can mabe find someone to take ya out fishing too! see ya on the 25 june 

scot


----------



## BigRed38

Count me in.


----------



## lingfisher1

Me and Cilla are trying to get the day off so we can come.Would love to come and see everyone again.


----------



## Bullshark

I would like to put some faces to some of you so count me, Jen and Zachin. I have close to 10lbs of Pompano and should have some Red Snapper after my trip next week with Redfish (Dwayne). Jen gets so mad everytime I go there without her so fish beerand a Mertle Burger should get her off my back.


----------



## fishn4real

Pass the beer, and, where's Milton?:shedevil


----------



## Downtime2

> *fishn4real (6/13/2009)*Pass the beer, and, where's Milton?:shedevil


It's in the suburbs of Indian Ford. Near the big paved road...I-10....


----------



## biggamefishr

hmmmmmmm...tempting, very tempting. looks like theres gonna be some good folks there


----------



## Downtime2

Josh....if you can make perdididio key...you can get across the bay....


----------



## hebegb

damn....I am never in town during the week anymore :banghead


----------



## biggamefishr

very true wade...I hardly ever venture to that side of the river though since I always hear banjo music going across the bridge...and it seems to get louder as I get closer to crestview. I'll probably end up coming though :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

> *hebegb (6/13/2009)*damn....I am never in town during the week anymore :banghead


You wouldn't come if you were.... Wouldn't even come on the weekend to a fish fry. Done seen that. I know how you rich people are.........


----------



## Downtime2

> *biggamefishr (6/13/2009)*very true wade...I hardly ever venture to that side of the river though since I always hear banjo music going across the bridge...and it seems to get louder as I get closer to crestview. I'll probably end up coming though :letsdrink


We gots cute goats over here.........


----------



## Splittine

> *Downtime2 (6/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (6/13/2009)*very true wade...I hardly ever venture to that side of the river though since I always hear banjo music going across the bridge...and it seems to get louder as I get closer to crestview. I'll probably end up coming though :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> We gots cute goats over here.........
Click to expand...

And we are starting to weed the red X goats out, so its less painfull.


----------



## Downtime2

> *Splittine (6/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (6/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (6/13/2009)*very true wade...I hardly ever venture to that side of the river though since I always hear banjo music going across the bridge...and it seems to get louder as I get closer to crestview. I'll probably end up coming though :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> We gots cute goats over here.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are starting to weed the red X goats out, so its less painfull.
Click to expand...

Nahhhh....Keeps you on your toes.....litterally....


----------



## biggamefishr

not to derail this thread (which we've already managed to derail)....but didn't someone here in the panhandle get arrested in the past year or so for having sexual relations with a goat and leaving some DNA behind?


----------



## Splittine

Yeah ol boy over this way did last year I think, Wade knows about it.


----------



## amberj

Splittine, thanks I just spit beer all over my damn screen.....


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (6/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (6/13/2009)*damn....I am never in town during the week anymore :banghead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't come if you were.... Wouldn't even come on the weekend to a fish fry. Done seen that. I know how you rich people are.........
Click to expand...



now that's funny right there.....


----------



## [email protected]

well i am striking out on those corn fritters from the time before. if everyone liked the one's from last time i'll stop and get some.

also ray and becki .....i can swing by and get the grill if its out of your way i pass right by rays place. let me know.


----------



## DoubleD

Judi and I will be there. We'll bring the coleslaw and tarter sauce.


----------



## Bullshark

> *biggamefishr (6/13/2009)*not to derail this thread (which we've already managed to derail)....but didn't someone here in the panhandle get arrested in the past year or so for having sexual relations with a goat and leaving some DNA behind?


I'm pretty sure that was in Mossyhead 2 years ago. That was when I was trying to get my wife to agree to move up here and that crap was on the radio every 5 minutes. I lived in a hotel for a month b/c of that goat efer.


----------



## Downtime2

> *Bullshark (6/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (6/13/2009)*not to derail this thread (which we've already managed to derail)....but didn't someone here in the panhandle get arrested in the past year or so for having sexual relations with a goat and leaving some DNA behind?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was in Mossyhead 2 years ago. That was when I was trying to get my wife to agree to move up here and that crap was on the radio every 5 minutes. I lived in a hotel for a month b/c of that goat efer.
Click to expand...

I got a hell of a story about that....BTW, I am not in jail, weren't me......


----------



## kanaka




----------



## Downtime2

<DIV id=topstoryhead><H1>Molested goat case stymied by contaminated DNA sample</H1></DIV><DIV id=articlebyline>JILL NOLIN</DIV><DIV id=articledate>March 6, 2007 - 12:00AM</DIV>



A semen sample obtained with a rape kit from a dead goat found in Mossy Head will not lead to an arrest at this time. 





The sample was destroyed by bacteria before it could be compared to other DNA strands. The case is now inactive, said Walton County Sheriff's Office spokesman Lt. Bryan Maule. 





But there was enough salvaged to be certain that the semen was human, said Dee Thompson-Poirrier, director of animal services for the Panhandle Animal Welfare Society. 





"It was really very hard to see them (the goat's owners and worried residents) be disappointed," Thompson-Poirrier said Tuesday. "We really feel like we let them down." 





The goat was found dead Jan. 20. 





Thompson-Poirrier said that PAWS, which provided $1,000 for the lab work, has not given up. She encouraged anyone with information to contact the agency. 





PAWS is also drumming up support to lobby the Legislature to pass a law making it illegal to have sex with animals in Florida. 





Thompson-Poirrier said she was unaware that there was no such law until PAWS took on the goat case. 





In that instance, a crime was committed because the animal, which was pregnant with twins, died from the attack. She had carried the kids nearly to full term. 





The goat, whose name was Meg, was a pet and a family dairy goat. Prior to that, she was a young Walton County girl's 4-H project. 





"They're such docile animals," Thompson-Poirrier said, comparing them to dogs. "That's why people own them, because they're so sweet." 





She added that the people she has interviewed during the investigation do not believe the attack was an isolated incident. 





"We had one die after she was raped," Mossy Head resident James Ramsey said in an earlier interview. "It's obvious what happened to her." 





Ramsey said the community is fed up with the attacks on the goats. Many of them, including Ramsey's are judged in shows.





Anyone with any information about the case is asked to call PAWS at 243-1525.


----------



## reelhappy

alright enough with the family tree history. back to the fish fry. looks like we got a bunch of folks coming to this one we might need another fryer? and someone to cook. we have three right now. me, mulat mayor and amberj.


----------



## lingfisher1

I hae another fryer that can be used.If I can get the day off or change my shift I will be there and can cook.If I can't make it I can atleast drop off a cooker and have Wade or Ray take it with them when it is over.

Should know in the next 2 days if I can make it.


----------



## reelhappy

thank you. get back to us in two days. that should do nice. we need some people to bring some oil. we have 4 cookers now and will need at least 5 gallons of oil. if 5 people bring 1 gallon each that would be awesome! thank you.

scot


----------



## DoubleD

I'll bring a gallon.


----------



## reelhappy

ok here is what we got so far.<UL><LI>reelhappy cooker and throats, and tuna ,and lots of other fishies</LI><LI>konz bananna pudding and gas grill</LI><LI>[email protected] corn fritters</LI><LI>downtime2 wahoo and dolphin</LI><LI>bamagirl325 plates and forks</LI><LI>capt. roghighly addictive aj dip</LI><LI>amberj cheddar jalopeno bacon and corn hush puppies and cooker</LI><LI>ocean manpickles</LI><LI>mulatmayor cooker</LI><LI>she yak fisherw/d bake beans</LI><LI>nonameangler+1 tarter sauce</LI><LI>bullshark10# pompano and maybe some snapper/redfish</LI><LI><DIV align=left>doudle d cole slaw and tarter sauce and 1 gallon oil</DIV></LI>[/list]<P align=left>ok what we still need is<UL><LI>papper towels and napkins</LI><LI>4 more gallons of oil</LI><LI>plain corn meal fish coating ( little orno salt)</LI><LI>some new (unused ) cardboard boxes ( for when the fish and hush puppies come out of the grease) ie flats boxes</LI><LI>and anything else you guys can think of or want to bring.</LI><LI>pease chime in </LI><LI>thank you</LI>[/list]

scot


----------



## mud shovel

i can bring some oil and also some boxes for draining 

rich


----------



## BBRASH

I'll bring some oil. Do you want canola,veg., or peanut? Boo


----------



## [email protected]

i'll bring a gallon of oil too.


----------



## nonameangler+1

I'll grab a couple of rolls of paper towels. 

What about plastic knives and forks?


----------



## reelhappy

thank you guy,s i got it<UL><LI>mud shovel boxes and oil</LI><LI>bbarsh oil</LI><LI>pirate40 oil</LI><LI>nonameangler+1papper towels, napkins,forks ,knifes (plastic so no one gets hurt)</LI><LI>recess 20 # of grouper and barrelfish and boxes</LI><LI>reelhappyoil that should be enough.</LI><LI>she yak fisher greenbeans</LI><LI>amberj home made corn meal fish fry coating </LI>[/list]

as far as what type of oil i always use peanut i think it is better. you can get it hotter without burning the oil. but veg. is fine to! i will talk to the cookers and see if we got everything covered. any body else wants to bring something they can bring snacks chips, cookies, or just some finger type munchies maybe some vegies,


----------



## SheYakFishr

Scot... I'll pick up some plain corn meal also... but you will need to tell me exactly which kind... so I don't grab the wrong one...and how much is needed?

I'll also be bringing some green beans. :letsdrink


----------



## Razorback124

Hey guys this will be my first one so let me know what I need to bring.. Is beer allowed or are we supposed to buy it at the office? I wanna bring something to help out, just let me know


----------



## reelhappy

> *Razorback124 (6/18/2009)*Hey guys this will be my first one so let me know what I need to bring.. Is beer allowed or are we supposed to buy it at the office? I wanna bring something to help out, just let me know


you need to buy the beer inside the bar. you can bring some chips, vegies any type finger food snacks


----------



## Jhoe

I'm pretty new to the forum but i'm going to try to make it to this thing. I'm going to try to get some friends together and try to catch some specs/reds on the 24th. I wouldn't mind getting up with anyone else on here that wants to try to catch some fish for this thing. also, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of side I should bring. I'm a single guy that can't cook .


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Jhoe (6/19/2009)*I'm pretty new to the forum but i'm going to try to make it to this thing. I'm going to try to get some friends together and try to catch some specs/reds on the 24th. I wouldn't mind getting up with anyone else on here that wants to try to catch some fish for this thing. also, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of side I should bring. I'm a single guy that can't cook .


Bring some veggies.... or dessert.... looks like most of it is already listed... :letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr

how much is beer inside at the bar?


----------



## MulatMayor

The beer is cheap and cold. Draft is 1.00 before 6 and 1.50 after. Domestic bottle is 2.50


----------



## reelhappy

all the fish you can eat free!!!! plus sides of everything. plus 29 of your pff friends. and you are worried about the price of a beer? come on down i will buy you one!

scot


----------



## biggamefishr

i can handle 2.50 beer...just wanted to make sure I didn't need to take out a loan like when going to flounders. damn 4+ dollar beers on the beach get expensive quick


----------



## reelhappy

> *biggamefishr (6/19/2009)*i can handle 2.50 beer...just wanted to make sure I didn't need to take out a loan like when going to flounders. damn 4+ dollar beers on the beach get expensive quick


we ain't at the beach! just a quite little place run by good folk! good food cold beer! the owners are great to let us meet here and have our fish frys here!


----------



## [email protected]

hell yea come on down best group of people you'll ever meet hands down.:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

it's looking real good for thursday no stroms insite! gonna start fasting to make room for all the fish we are going to cook, which looks like alot! so come hungry! there's going to be plenty if everybody dose what they said! it looks like the biggest yet. their will be a lot's of new faces coming! can't wait to meet ya'll !! if you have not chimed in but are coming to the fish fry please do so , so we can get a est. of the number of folks coming! thank you 

scot


----------



## NaClH2O

My wife and I'll be there. Looking forward to it. I can bring fish or anything else just let me know what you need.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Snagged Line

My Wife and I are gonna try Hard to make it if work schedules don't mess up at the last moment.


----------



## Splittine

Ill make the trip over, reelhappy what else is needed?


----------



## konz

Hey Mulat, you may want to let Debb and Al know to have some extra help behind the bar for this one.....lol


----------



## Fiver

my girlfriend and I will be there....we're going to bring a home madekey lime pie if that works for everyone.


----------



## reelhappy

thanks eveyone for the responce. i think we have everything we need. but if you want to bring extra. we will send poeple home with doggy bags. looks to like a big bash. lots of new faces! keep chiming in and we will see ya there! 

fish fry on!!!

scot


----------



## recess

> *Fiver (6/22/2009)*my girlfriend and I will be there....we're going to bring a home madekey lime pie if that works for everyone.


B-rad come on now shipmate. One key lime pie. You know you want to bring more pie then that. You have seen us eat. I am sure you will want to bring more then one!!! Gene


----------



## Fiver

> *recess (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fiver (6/22/2009)*my girlfriend and I will be there....we're going to bring a home madekey lime pie if that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> B-rad come on now shipmate. One key lime pie. You know you want to bring more pie then that. You have seen us eat. I am sure you will want to bring more then one!!! Gene
Click to expand...

lol...true! It looks like there is going to be a good showing of people now that i read the thread. ok, we're bringing at least 3 homemade key lime pies!


----------



## Jhoe

> *Fiver (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *recess (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fiver (6/22/2009)*my girlfriend and I will be there....we're going to bring a home madekey lime pie if that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> B-rad come on now shipmate. One key lime pie. You know you want to bring more pie then that. You have seen us eat. I am sure you will want to bring more then one!!! Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol...true! It looks like there is going to be a good showing of people now that i read the thread. ok, we're bringing at least 3 homemade key lime pies!
Click to expand...



cool. so thats one pie for me, one pie for recess, and then one pie for everyone else.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I'm planning on coming with my wife and son B-Dawg if it's kid friendly. I'll try to come up with some dessert.:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

> *Gone Fishin' Too (6/22/2009)*I'm planning on coming with my wife and son B-Dawg if it's kid friendly. I'll try to come up with some dessert.:letsdrink


yes it is. the family is welcome chris.


----------



## reelhappy

i am going by the pfra and pick up 3 or 4 tables. with all this food we will need some place to put it all! just talk to deb. and she said that they were going to put up a big tent for shade out front. so everybody needs to park out back. i told her to start icing down the beer!!!! this is going to be a awesome fish fry!!!!!!!! can't wait 3 more days!! 

fish fry on!

scot


----------



## saltfisher1

I sure wish I could drop in...Will still be 475 miles away...Hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## reelhappy

> *saltfisher1 (6/22/2009)*I sure wish I could drop in...Will still be 475 miles away...Hope you guys have a good one.


we will take lots of pics and post them! maybe you can make the next one!


----------



## nonameangler+1

Scott, Here is what Angie and I will be bringing. 

Tarter sauce 
Forks (100)
Spoons (100)
Paper towels (3 Rolls)
Alumuinum Pans with covers (2)
Could not find any knives. If you really think we need, I'll go to another store to find

If you think we need more, just let me know. 

See you Thursday and look forward to meeting everyone. 

Walt & Angie Turner


----------



## reelhappy

that will be awesome. i have some knifes that i will bring. see ya there. 

thank you

scot


----------



## tkdaddy

Just checked with the wife and we'll be coming with the kids. We'll bring some tater salad andcocktail sauce. Can't wait to meet a few more members.


----------



## Ocean Man

Glad you and the family will be comming Mike.


----------



## corrinas2

I'm going to try and come.... I need some time away.... and I need my Karon time lol.....


----------



## amberj

I tell you what I am really excited about this event. This is my first forum event and I will be helping fry fish and making hushpuppies. I am really looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Coryphaena

> *corrinas2 (6/23/2009)*I'm going to try and come.... I need some time away.... and I need my Karon time lol.....


Heeheehee....Corrina, I hope you make it!!! I'm sooooo looking forward to this!! It will be great to see everyone and meet new folks. It's been wayyyy too long since I have seensome of y'all..... :letsparty:letsparty


----------



## tkdaddy

> *Ocean Man (6/23/2009)*Glad you and the family will be comming Mike.


Thanks,we are looking forward to it. 

Your adventure down Blackwater was very entertaining. I imagine it wasn't for you guys during the ordeal though.


----------



## lingfisher1

Well I just got the word that I do have the night off so me and Cilla will be there.I am gonna cook up a big pot of field peas to bring if ya'll want them.Can't wait to see eveyone again.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Wowie... this is going to be GREAT!!!! :clap:letsdrink I hope they are going tohave more staff on hand... :hotsun


----------



## Jhoe

one more day untill i get to meet all you people. please, when i show up, don't be intimidated by presence. After all, I am truly a sight to behold. bring plenty of cameras.


----------



## reelhappy

the trap is up!! me, mulat mayor,konz and his brother plus 4 or 5 others put up the fish fry trap . this trap will give us shade and or protection from any rain. it is plenty big enough, thank you al and deb for this. that is awesome!!!! we are going to have one awesome feast thursday! everything is a go! i pick up 3 tables from the prfa clubhouse and kevin said he had a couple also! so their will be plenty of room to put all the food that is being brought and cooked! remember when you show up to park around back, so their is room for everybody out front! come one come all ! fish fry is on!!!!!!!! enjoy yourselfs come up and introduce yourselfs. and don't forget to thank the host's deb and al, and all the volenteers that are cooking.and everybody that donated or brought food or surplies. it's good folk like you coming together that make all this possible. thank you see ya tomorrow!

scot


----------



## MulatMayor

Don't no body get worried we did not seta trap! We set up a tarp. Have a good day and see yall tonight.


----------



## BananaTom

_*This thing is getting so big and looking like soooooo much fun, I had to cancel my meeting for this evening and throw my hat into the ring.*_

_*My wifesaid she is going to come also !!*_

_*Sooo - fellow PFF'ers - see ya tonight !!!!*_

_*This Eventis going to be one of thosethat when the pictures are posted, many will say:*_

_*""Man - I Should Have Gone, That Looks Like Allot of FUN ""!!!!*_





*SEE YA !!*

*BT*


----------



## Deeplines

WOW!!!!!!!

A get together when I'm home and BANJO music is just a plus.

Niki and I will be there. I miss seeing all the Milton folks and that DIRTY OL MAN FROM CRESTVIEW. :doh

What else needs to be brought or bought?


----------



## konz

It's going to be one hell of a good night!

Murph, it'll be good to see ya again man!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Deeplines (6/25/2009)*WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> A get together when I'm home and BANJO music is just a plus.
> 
> Niki and I will be there. I miss seeing all the Milton folks and that DIRTY OL MAN FROM CRESTVIEW. :doh
> 
> What else needs to be brought or bought?


are you surpling the BANJO music. that's great! i hope no tourist get off that exit tonight. they might get the wrong impression! ha hah!


----------



## Deeplines

> *reelhappy (6/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Deeplines (6/25/2009)*WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> A get together when I'm home and BANJO music is just a plus.
> 
> Niki and I will be there. I miss seeing all the Milton folks and that DIRTY OL MAN FROM CRESTVIEW. :doh
> 
> What else needs to be brought or bought?
> 
> 
> 
> are you surpling the BANJO music. that's great! i hope no tourist get off that exit tonight. they might get the wrong impression! ha hah!
Click to expand...



I will bring my BANJO if someone else plays it.. I used to be pretty good at it but haven't played it much in 30 years. ( A.K.A. " I suck now" )


----------



## amberj

Murph its gonna be good to see you brother!!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'm wondering if everyone should bring CHAIRS too? :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

> *SheYakFishr (6/25/2009)*I'm wondering if everyone should bring CHAIRS too? :letsdrink


if you want to sit. you are welcome to do so!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Wheres all the single ladies in da club?!?!

Bunch a old goathumpers and married couples!

HaaHaa! :letsdrink

Gonna try like hell to make it


----------



## Deeplines

You going Clay??

I'm bringing 2 watermelons and some Ice to keep it cold. 

I'm going to get there around 5PM to test the beer and make sure it is cold enough for ya'll to drink. :letsdrink

Thanks for reminding me about the chairs Pam. :bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh

Im gonna try Murph! Had one hell of a crazy week...


----------



## Pink HighHeels

jeff (crazyfire) and i should be able to swing by for a bit. see yall there!


----------



## MulatMayor

Hey clay this will help you show up!!


----------



## Downtime2

Got my favorite speedo waiting at the house. Be stylin'......


----------



## konz

please fellas, leave the mankinis at home!


----------



## Downtime2

Actually Kevin wanted it. Just trying to hep....


----------



## MulatMayor

Wade please do not put it on until you get to Avalon. We have already had a bunch of grass fires on the side of I10!!


----------



## biggamefishr

well I'm out...dinner in destin with the family and then getting the boat ready to fish this weekend. ya'll have fun


----------



## amberj

I just finished making the Fish Breader and its a really good batch!!! I am about to start on the Hushpuppy batter next.


----------



## jjam

Hey scot,

I'll be there for sure and will bring a tub of smoke fish dip and crackers...let me know if you need anything...oil etc.

Jimmy


----------



## Fiver

three homemade keylime pies are ready to go for tonight.


----------



## crazyfire

who's buying me a beer?


----------



## corrinas2

deeplines is going to stop by my place and pick up some chairs... for some unknown reason i cant ride and bring them at the same time lol


----------



## pj920

I should be able to make it. Bringing the family this time.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *crazyfire (6/25/2009)*who's buying me a beer?


I know I owe you one, or two!!


----------



## crazyfire

haha....if you think about it bring those math figure-outers with you...if not...no worries!


----------



## RustyRN

I was on the way home from work yesterday and looked over at the oval office from the interstate and saw all the cars. Thought to myself......... i wonder. then i get home and see this oh well next time maybe. looking forward to meeting some of y'all and put faces with names. guess i should visit this part of the forum more often


----------



## Onthego

TO Scott and all who made it possible.

The family and I had a great time at the Oval office. Thanks for the hospitiality.


----------



## Coryphaena

It sure was great to see everyone! Such awesome company and smiles all around. Scot, thanks for getting this together, and to all the folks who made it all happen- :bowdown Already looking forward to the next one. Here are some pix:

Bonita Dan, me, and lingfisher1....










me & FishNLane.....










The Mayor, the First Lady, and Mr. Roy.....










with Banana Tom and his awesome wife!










Finally meeting amberj:










Matt, we will bring you to the Dark Side yet.....oke










And the "softer side of Team Chunky Love"...........










THE END!:letsparty:letsparty (No nipples were harmed by Clay in the making of this post. :shedevil)


----------



## Mahi Girl

I am looking for Capt. Rog's Dip recipe, I tried to find him on this site, but no luck. I was at the last Oval Office Fish Fry and everything was wonderful, it was a real treat. We hope we can come to the next one. We caught a King trolling the pass this weekend andI have brined itand planto smoke it. I got Jjam's recipe for his great dip and thought it would be good to have both recipes.

Thanks!!

Julie Grossman

[email protected]


----------

